

Kurzweil Takes On Kindle With New E-Reader Platform Blio - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/01/04/kurzweil-takes-on-kindle-with-new-e-reader-platform-blio/

======
CWuestefeld
_Blio preserves the original format of books including typography, and
illustrations, in full color_

Why do people continue to believe that this is a _feature_ rather than an
annoyance?

The fact is that different devices, having different sizes, resolutions,
brightness, etc., all provide different experiences for reading. Forcing us to
consume the document in the same manner despite the strengths and weaknesses
of the device is torture.

For example, I do my ebook reading on a PocketPC. It's got good resolution at
VGA, but with a 4" screen, trying to faithfully reproduce two-column text as
shown in the OP is just absurd.

Similarly, I can't fathom why we want to preserve pagination. The reader
software I use allows either smooth continuous scrolling or half-page-at-a-
time, which I prefer. It allows me to maintain continuity without having to
remember back to the last words of the previous page after turning pages.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Over the years I've read perhaps more than a hundred books on my trusty
Tungsten C. I love the fact that the screen is backlit, which means that I can
read at night without disturbing my partner. The idea of preserving pagination
for an electronic device makes no sense at all. Just give me plain black text
on white, allow me to adjust the size, and let it scroll continuously in a
single column.

~~~
CWuestefeld
Rather than black-on-white (as with paper), I've started using an ivory over
very dark blue.

One of my most common uses is the same as yours, reading at night without
disturbing my wife. I find that light-over-dark is much easier on the eyes
when viewing in the dark.

------
sbt
I don't get it. I thought the whole benefit of having an ebook reader was the
e-ink. Until someone develops an actual color e-ink, how does this differ from
a tablet with some pdf software?

------
Herring
_> Every time I see a Kindle, or a Sony Reader, I desperately want to buy one,
but I never do. I keep telling myself that waiting just six months will mean a
better version and more variety to chose from._

Bad idea. 6 months is a lot of reading he's losing.

~~~
msg
A lot of e-reading, that is. Reading continues as it has for centuries...

I sympathize with his point of view. The smartphone market, the netbooks, the
tablets, are all changing so fast that you have to settle for second best if
you want to get in.

For me, cell internet access was such a big draw I couldn't stay away from the
phone eventually.

~~~
Herring
_> A lot of e-reading, that is. Reading continues as it has for centuries..._

Perhaps not, unless he's reading on a cell phone. You read a lot more with a
dedicated device. I find myself pulling out my kindle & losing myself in a
book whenever there's any down time.

~~~
msg
I meant, by staying out of the market, the author is losing out on e-reading
only. But this doesn't mean not reading, just because the mobile phone is a
crappy reading platform.

It just means carrying around a paperback.

I see why you might read much more by carrying around a Kindle rather than a
phone. I'll give you that. But I'm not the target market for the Kindle,
because I am willing to check out a book from the library and carry it around
instead.

~~~
Herring
Yeah I got your meaning. I just think perhaps you'd do even more reading if
you got a kindle. (Well it can't be less..)

Like I've been running through lots of academic papers recently. I just loaded
the empirical bayes paper from the front page & I plan on reading a few pages
before I sleep. Tomorrow I'll compare it with the dozen other texts I have on
the kindle.

------
philk
This doesn't seem to have anything in it that PDF doesn't.

Also, the idea that it's not using e-ink is not a selling point; I don't want
to read lots of content off a backlit screen with (if mobile) comparatively
lousy battery life.

------
andreyf
Woah, it's go 3D page turning support! When can I buy it!?

------
rbanffy
So, he is attacking the Kindle with Acrobat Reader. Good luck.

------
admn_is_traitor
Its like someone released a "build and sell your own e-reader" kit to all
these people.

